# The Very First Story You've Ever Written



## mochastain (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I've heard many authors talk about some of the first stories they know of as children and it kind of got me to remember my own childhood where I made little books from looseleaf paper and bound them with glue. 
So what are some of your first writing experiences as a youngster? I suppose this is simply  a story thread for y'all.
At five years old, I wrote the story of "Big Dog and Little Dog", a story of a young street dog named Little Dog who finds a teacher in old Big Dog. Through some alley fights and tough times, they stick together, all the way to the end where both of them somehow die in a battle and end up in side by side graves. (?) So....yeah......I was kind of a weird kid.
So...I guess that is pretty much it. 
How about you guys?


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember my parents showing me something. I had learned to write at three (pushing four) and had written a diary of our holiday to France. It shocked me that I wrote it (obviously was no masterpiece, but had some aspects you wouldn't expect from a three year old). It was only about four lines long, but still made me smile talking about my mum being a 'pain in my neck'.


----------



## S1E9A8N5 (Aug 9, 2010)

The first one I wrote (12 years old) was a short story (20 pages spaced) about six teenagers saving Earth from an evil alien named Zephard.  It was titled "The Mission".  It was inspired by Power Rangers... lol  I actually wrote two sequels for it (Mission 2 Egypt and Mission: Return to Egypt).  I have the first one with me and the third around here somewhere but lost the 2nd one.

It's weird how carefree I was about writing.  I just wrote and didn't care about plot holes.  What made sense made sense to me at the time.  Now I can't help but think about all the things I didn't before.  It almost makes it harder to write.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Crowley (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember deciding to co-write a novel with my friends at school at twelve or so, that was the first time I really thought about creative writing as being anything more than a class assignment or a curiosity when i was bored. It was so rediculously ambitious that even after we'd spent two years talking about it, editing it and playing games based around it we still hadn't got the first chapter in a form we could all agree on. Might still write it someday, though it seems much less awesome looking back on it. A plethora of undergrond cities, revelatory references and aragorn analogues with marvelesque superpowers.


----------



## aquablue (Aug 9, 2010)

The first one was about a chess match; that's all I can recall for I was knee-high. The second one, I think, was about zombies.


----------



## garza (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't remember many specifics about my 'early work'. I can remember showing my grandfather stories I'd written when quite young, mostly based on stories I'd heard him tell about Belfast. 

I still have access to a copy of the first story of mine that was published. That was in the Fall of 1954. I'd just turned 14 and I wrote a story about a weekend camping trip by my Scout troop, complete with a three-column photo of the camp site. It must have been a slow news day. 

Three months later the paper officially named me a stringer and started paying me for my stories, whereupon I decided to give up the idea of working for a living and become a writer.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 9, 2010)

The earliest story I remember writing was a project in middle school. I was usually busy drawing pictures instead and I made up cinematic stories in my mind but didn't write them down. For this we were allowed to have as many small brown composition notebooks as we wanted and we had to write a book. Other than that the sky was the limit.

My mom asked what I was going to write and like any kid entranced with Narnia and LOTR I excitedly laid out a fantasy plot (that heavily resembled Narnia). I remember her looking down her nose with a challenging glint in her eye and saying, "Yeah, but can you write anything ELSE?"

The resulting two composition notebooks, rubberbanded together, are still at my mom's place. The story ended up being a sci-fi romance kind of thing that, if I remember right, included pirates, a plucky female lead character who saved her guy, and a happy ending with the couple walking into a sunset along the beach (presumably on Earth). The teacher gave me an A+ and wrote a note that she had really enjoyed it. Reading back over it I think that meant she laughed a lot.

And writing that I just realized that my main WIP which is a collaboration is a Sci-fi/cyberpunk with a nice romantic subplot. I guess sometimes tastes don't change much.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 9, 2010)

In third grade, I wrote a little picture book about a spider who could play several instruments at once. The town had hired a band to play a concert, and their bus broke down. So the spider, who everyone had feared, played the concert and saved the day. The he devoured everyone. No -- just kidding about that last bit.

My mom put it together in a little notebook thing with a clear plastic cover. She still has it, I think.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 9, 2010)

It's nice to see writing from your younger days. I found a little diary of Achilles I wrote when I was 9. Completely historically inaccurate, but it was fun to read again (especially since I can remember writing it). He was fighting in a war in Athens, then - brutally - watched his family (who were all fighting, apparently) be killed, then died himself. 

What a wonderfully violent 9 year-old mind I had. It was written at school, too, so I'm surprised the teachers didn't treat me like the child from the Omen for the rest of the year.


----------



## k3ng (Aug 9, 2010)

I regret not keeping copies of some of my childhood creations. I doubt I can remember my very first. It probably was one of those 'If I were a ____' essays that they made us do in English class.

Some of the works I do remember that were created with no prompting from teachers or whatever include a 'comic book' - It consisted mainly of heads in square boxes with dialogue boxes and tanks shooting each other viewed from the top - and a 20 day diary of a person stranded on an island ala Tom Hanks in Castaway. All done before the age of 12 I believe.


----------



## aquablue (Aug 9, 2010)

aquablue said:


> The first one was about a chess match; that's all I can recall for I was knee-high. The second one, I think, was about zombies.



I remember now. My very first original story was titled, *Dark Horses*. 

__


----------



## aquablue (Aug 9, 2010)

My memory is kicking in now. The black pieces (Dark Horses) on the chess board are "alive" and they sense a real threat to there kingdom coming near from the horizon. They start to battle the foe when...as the story progresses...a large mechanical hand (chess computer robotic arm) reaches in and captures the king. All of it is written from the view point of the black king. 

Oh the youthful creative mind. Simple and fun. 

__


----------



## aquablue (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember having a green notebook jammed packed with short stories and lyrics for songs I made up myself. Crazy.


----------



## Rosette (Aug 9, 2010)

Ffff, I think the first one I can remember writing out of pure entertainment (and not being an assignment) was Komodo-dog. It originally came from a school assignment when our 5th grade teacher told us to make up a creature from two other creatures. I think I wrote the story on my own free will and had started a sequel on my own too. But it was never finished. XD


----------



## badjoke (Aug 9, 2010)

I wrote an epic poem about David & Goliath when I was 4. And by 'epic poem', I mean really long song, and by 'wrote', I mean had my mom write down. The major project of my early childhood, though, was a story about a boy in a fantasy world who was supposed to be the king and his adventures, which took up several yellow notepads.


----------



## Vagarious (Aug 9, 2010)

The first thing I wrote was a story, left untitled by the way, about a girl who wanted to part of a circus. She had to have the aid of some talking horses who helped her learn to do back flips off the their backs, then once she became famous in the circus the girl forgot about the horses who helped her. Yes, that's slightly weird. The second thing I remember writing was at around eight years old called 'Golden Fairies and Mortal Men' which was an epic tale of a princess fairy who fell in love with a mortal man against the kingdom's wishes; he then went through some dangerous thorn thickets and a desert to have her hand in marriage! It was about 10 to 15 pages long, bad spelling, and some places that just make no sense at all. Haha.


----------



## funnygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

The first story I wrote for pure enjoyment was 'Journey of a Raindrop' all about... the journey of a raindrop, from cloud to rivers back to cloud.  I few weeks later, a children's author came to our school to give a talk.  I don’t remember her name, or anything she talked about only this one comment.
"You have to be creative; no-one wants to read the journey of a postage stamp."
I was crushed.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 19, 2010)

I’m not sure if this was the first but it’s the one I remember: at about the age of twelve, I wrote an epistle-type thingy to the girl of my dreams. IIRC it was all about wanting to get into her pants. Some things never change.:roll:


Oh, yeah, and my dad found it and suggested I tear it up.


----------



## Mike (Aug 19, 2010)

I was seventeen when I wrote my first story. It was meant to be a book. I had it all planned out - I was going to turn it into a trilogy. It was called "The Crusaders" - science fiction, involving a pendant, a prophesy, and characters much like you would find on the A-Team. I wrote around 55,000 words, and was only on chapter four when I stopped and began something else. It was a bit too descriptive, I think...

I don't know what happend to it. It's saved on some floppy disks somewhere.... I still have the plot and scene in my head. I might go back to it one day, just for shiggles.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Aug 19, 2010)

I used to love the American Girl Series, so I began to write my own series about a girl in a mining town in the early 1900s.  I wrote the rough draft, and I was about 10.  I still have it in a folder, and I think that it would be interesting to go back and work on it at some point.


----------



## garza (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike - Do go back to it by all means. Anyone who can come up with 'shiggles' has what it takes to be a writer. I've used the original expression all my life and never thought of making one word of it. Is that original with you?

Plus your idea sounds interesting.


----------



## Mike (Aug 19, 2010)

Garza, I might do that once I finish The Sock Affair, which is near completion (four more chapters), and after the next book. I'd really have to clean up the plot and develop some better characters. The main character is a late-teenaged girl who has never been outside. The story, as I remember it, starts with her sneaking onto a balcony...and getting recognized.

I may have come up with shiggles. I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't. I apply it in writing often enough. "Shits and giggles" is a well known expression, and the connection might have occured to someone else. Use it if you like. It's fun.


----------



## lilac_kisses (Aug 20, 2010)

My very first one... was before I could technically write. I had to get my Mom to write it down for me. It was something about the long life friendship between a girl and her horse.  The first one I wrote for myself was about a book at the library that no one would ever check out because it had no title, and thus the book was sad. Then a girl finds it, discovers it is the most wonderful book of all times, writes in a title and it is suddenly immensely popular. Ah. Cute little writer children.


----------



## Jayrock77 (Aug 20, 2010)

It was in fact Fan Fiction. My first ever original story was about a house with a million rooms, each containing something different, it also had a creepy butler.


----------



## Fox80 (Aug 20, 2010)

At six years old I wrote "Karl and the Truck." It was about a hijacked semi. Kind of a funny thing for a kid to write.


----------



## Motley (Aug 20, 2010)

The first story I am aware of writing was "The Cow." It was about a giant orange cow that ate a city and was illustrated in crayon quite nicely. A giant spotted orange cow was nom-noming on the top of a skyscraper while a few stick people ran around with their hands in the air below. The story is only 5 sentences long and ends with, "All the people died."

The best part about it is that the teacher wrote "I'd like to see you about this" on the corner to my Mom. Not sure if that meeting ever took place or what came of it though. Still cherish the story.


----------



## mochastain (Aug 20, 2010)

Motley said:


> The first story I am aware of writing was "The Cow." It was about a giant orange cow that ate a city and was illustrated in crayon quite nicely. A giant spotted orange cow was nom-noming on the top of a skyscraper while a few stick people ran around with their hands in the air below. The story is only 5 sentences long and ends with, "All the people died."
> 
> The best part about it is that the teacher wrote "I'd like to see you about this" on the corner to my Mom. Not sure if that meeting ever took place or what came of it though. Still cherish the story.


 
Awesome right there. I have a similar story, my first set of screen  plays. I was probably 11 or 12 at the time and I was planning to write a multi season web cartoon all on my ownsome. It was a five season epic....about talking pokemon. Specifically talking pokemon who were discriminated against, fought for their freedom, and who just had some real sucky lives. I still have the old notebook where I wrote all the episodes in all of their unreadable spelling and odd, non sensible plot glory. 
I can't even read those old scripts anymore, it kills me to wade through it, but I've actually reused the basic themes and character archetypes for my current work, which is an urban fantasy featuring discriminated non-human (elves, dragons, werewolves, etc.) characters. I may go back and slog through those old scripts if only to see if my current story carried some elements over.


----------



## Destroyer (Aug 21, 2010)

My first ever story was in Year Five of primary school, so I was about nine or ten, I think. It was about alien dinosaurs fighting a war in Atlantis.

Shows what kind of guy I am, really.


----------



## defenestrator (Aug 25, 2010)

Everyone's is so interesting! Mine was much more prosaic, about some guy who borrowed his friend's cow to catch a thief. The friend was rewarded with a dog in the end...


----------



## Lamperoux (Aug 27, 2010)

When i was 10, i played DMC 3. It inspired me to write a 25, 000 word story called Demon Gaiden. It wasn't too good and i lost the manuscript when my computer got a virus and i had to get a new one. But they were good times...good times.


----------



## Lamperoux (Aug 27, 2010)

Motley said:


> The first story I am aware of writing was "The Cow." It was about a giant orange cow that ate a city and was illustrated in crayon quite nicely. A giant spotted orange cow was nom-noming on the top of a skyscraper while a few stick people ran around with their hands in the air below. The story is only 5 sentences long and ends with, "All the people died."
> 
> The best part about it is that the teacher wrote "I'd like to see you about this" on the corner to my Mom. Not sure if that meeting ever took place or what came of it though. Still cherish the story.





holy frikking jesus christ. that is the climax of epic little kid literarature.


----------

